

3 American Professors Awarded Nobel in Economic Science - selmnoo
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/15/business/3-american-professors-awarded-nobel-in-economic-sciences.html?_r=0

======
stuaxo
[http://www.theguardian.com/business/2013/oct/14/american-
nob...](http://www.theguardian.com/business/2013/oct/14/american-nobel-prize-
economics-fama-hansen-shiller)

"Fama, 74, is notorious in left-wing circles for denying that financial
bubbles exist and asserting that recessions are a largely unexplainable
fixture of capitalism that should be allowed to take their course."

It should be noted that the Nobel prize in economics is nothing to do with the
Nobel Prize or the Nobel family.

~~~
Pinatubo
That's not true:

"Although not one of the Nobel Prizes established by the will of Alfred Nobel
in 1895, it is identified with them, and prizes are announced with and awarded
at the same ceremony."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobel_Memorial_Prize_in_Economi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobel_Memorial_Prize_in_Economic_Sciences)

The Nobel Foundation also lists the Prize in Economic Sciences on their
website:

[http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economic-
sciences/](http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economic-sciences/)

------
Theriac25
"Nobel" in economic "science".

